
What Is Pinterest? A Database of Intentions - colinprince
http://m.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/07/what-is-pinterest-a-database-of-intentions/375365/
======
rdhuffstetler
Here's a cool book on this subject: [http://www.amazon.com/Intention-Economy-
When-Customers-Charg...](http://www.amazon.com/Intention-Economy-When-
Customers-Charge-
ebook/dp/B007UPDH5S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1407508544&sr=8-1&keywords=intention+economy)

